# Tombstones I made for 07



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Some you have seen already
marble stone with reaper-beaded styro









mine and hubbys-couch cushion foam









Ghoulbugs-beaded styro









Tubers-pvc and couch cushion foam









I made this one for a friend whos baby was killed by her babysitter from shaken baby-beaded styro









all lettering and the motorcycle on front of small stone is hot glue


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like them Lilly....you do such nice glue work. Thanks


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice


----------

